# how many dips?



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

how many do you take to cut down a standard door frame? it usually takes me 3 and a bit. 2.5 inch


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Never really counted, all depends on what material you're using and difference in color!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

It never occurred to me to count. Probably varies depending on type of paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

How many splatters do you get with loading up that much paint?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

That really depends on the paint AND the brush! Use marquee and it will be close to 15 dips. Accolade-2 or 3 tops. Assuming you aren't using a crap brush.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

getrex said:


> How many splatters do you get with loading up that much paint?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]
i unload a thin strip millimeters away from my cut line without going too wide for efficiency. my brush and hands stay clean, over carpet i dont drip, over hardwood ill drip once or twice a day and if theres no floor ill drip a few more. i try and cut a little over 2 feet a dip


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

But cutting 2' per dip on a standard ~16LF door would be 8 dips, not 3 and a bit. 

Are you talking about painting the jamb only or the jamb and casing(s)? Is the door still up? Hinges? Are you implying that you don't use even a small drop? What kind of 2.5" brush are you using (Excalibur vs Ryan, for instance)? What kind of paint/additives/thinners? What are the environmental conditions?


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

wooster ultra pro firm. i dont cut over drops, use them when i roll of course. i dont thin paint unless priming new .


----------



## Lazerlnes (Sep 9, 2017)

I like to use the Purdy "Syntox" on my trim. I don't know how many dips but it holds a bit less paint than some others so I dip more but it has a sweet finish.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i mean cutting wall paint down one side of door trim


----------



## Lazerlnes (Sep 9, 2017)

Vylum said:


> i mean cutting wall paint down one side of door trim


 Ah my mistake


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Make a video and show us this magic of yours. 

Btw, I have an intense hatred for that brush. I have one and every time I use it I want to chuck it as far as I can throw it.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

getrex said:


> Make a video and show us this magic of yours.
> 
> Btw, I have an intense hatred for that brush. I have one and every time I use it I want to chuck it as far as I can throw it.


purdy guy? 

id need at least 100k to release my technique to the general public


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

2.......followed by a mini roller.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

I mostly have Purdy and BM but the reason I don't like that particular Wooster is because within a month of owning it it had already started splitting and warping. Impossible to cut a line with after that. It may have been a dud to begin with but I found many other brushes that I like better.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You would have to know that you're applying the recommended WFT ( Wet Film Thickness) in order to estimate dip requirements. It could take anywhere from one to who knows how many, depending on the material solids.


----------



## 702robladd (Sep 14, 2017)

CApainter said:


> You would have to know that you're applying the recommended WFT ( Wet Film Thickness) in order to estimate dip requirements. It could take anywhere from one to who knows how many, depending on the material solids.




Come on John 1 squeeze of the trigger.
Substrate porosity IMO is going to be your biggest factor. Next will be casing & jamb size then to your color and hide.

Now to get the correct WTF. Once again residential HO or Big Brother School District job.

CA it's Rob been gone for awhile had a hard time when getting back on this site after having log back in. Lost members I just became a Lurker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

getrex said:


> I mostly have Purdy and BM but the reason I don't like that particular Wooster is because within a month of owning it it had already started splitting and warping. Impossible to cut a line with after that. It may have been a dud to begin with but I found many other brushes that I like better.


there are longer lasting brushes for sure i just love the way it preforms


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

CApainter said:


> You would have to know that you're applying the recommended WFT ( Wet Film Thickness) in order to estimate dip requirements. It could take anywhere from one to who knows how many, depending on the material solids.


no one dips down in one


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

I did three today. I want a cookie.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

getrex said:


> I did three today. I want a cookie.


see! its fun to count!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

what would idaho painter do?


----------



## 702robladd (Sep 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> what would idaho painter do?




That's easy, Shake, Rattle & Roll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

702robladd said:


> That's easy, Shake, Rattle & Roll
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You laugh, but i bet he could paint two entire houses with just one dip! In one day! With Behrs paint too!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I dip my brush once, if at all, cuz I put the paint on the surface with a weenie roller first, then just use the brush to lay it off nice and sweet. I thought everyone did that.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

Woodco said:


> I dip my brush once, if at all, cuz I put the paint on the surface with a weenie roller first, then just use the brush to lay it off nice and sweet. I thought everyone did that.


really? interesting. how many different crews have you work on that do it that way?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> what would idaho painter do?


 
half a dip , at most:vs_laugh:


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm still on the same dip from when I started this crapshoot.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

702robladd said:


> Come on John 1 squeeze of the trigger.
> Substrate porosity IMO is going to be your biggest factor. Next will be casing & jamb size then to your color and hide.
> 
> Now to get the correct WTF. Once again residential HO or Big Brother School District job.
> ...


I'm glad you posted Rob! I was just thinking about you the other day. It's been awhile since you've posted. Your contributions to Paint Talk are always valued. Hope to see more of your posts.

You wouldn't of happened to be down in the Gulf during the Hurricanes?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

getrex said:


> I'm still on the same dip from when I started this crapshoot.


I'm still on the same one I started last year!


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Skinny dipping I hope.... ;-)


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Nope, 23, sure. 43, uhh...no.;p

These ftp's and alphas are just that awesome. 
Purdy's are good for, uhhh...hold on, I'll think of something.....uhhhhh, disposable obp brushes and dusters. That's all I got.


----------



## 702robladd (Sep 14, 2017)

CApainter said:


> I'm glad you posted Rob! I was just thinking about you the other day. It's been awhile since you've posted. Your contributions to Paint Talk are always valued. Hope to see more of your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't of happened to be down in the Gulf during the Hurricanes?




Hi John for these last 2 I was not there like in the past.

Don't want to get political its so easy
to step over the line with the new administration.

It will take endless dips to finish this 1
Staying on topic.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

lilpaintchic said:


> Nope, 23, sure. 43, uhh...no.;p
> 
> These ftp's and alphas are just that awesome.
> Purdy's are good for, uhhh...hold on, I'll think of something.....uhhhhh, disposable obp brushes and dusters. That's all I got.




Except we've all seen your booty shorts and some might disagree.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

this site is garbage how it turns off topic by regulars and mods so quick.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Gas on a ??

https://youtu.be/kSOkQ2YwPSM


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Vylum said:


> really? interesting. how many different crews have you work on that do it that way?


quite a few...


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Vylum said:


> this site is garbage how it turns off topic by regulars and mods so quick.


The OP set the standard in this thread with such an articulate and adequately contextualized question.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> this site is garbage how it turns off topic by regulars and mods so quick.


nobody's making you come here


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Vylum said:


> this site is garbage how it turns off topic by regulars and mods so quick.


How many dips does it take to paint a 135 foot long steel railing with impervex? All by brush.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Vylum said:


> this site is garbage how it turns off topic by regulars and mods so quick.


Feel free to kick rocks...
I'm not quite sure how long you expect a group of painters to muse over how many dips with a brush does it take to cut in around a door frame....

Ya started a rediculious post to satisfy your own arrogance and get bent if it starts to dwindle into other stuff that others find entertaining?
Like I said, feel free to exit the forum, use the ignore feature, or you could do some adulting maybe and just deal with it....just a few suggestions.smh.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Being in the business long enough to 3-dip a door frame I would think you should be able to handle a bit of harassment. But what do I know... I have crayons for an avatar.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Vylum said:


> really? interesting. how many different crews have you work on that do it that way?


I thought you were talking about painting the jamb itself. No, I dont use a weenie roller for cutting down the side. Im about 4 dips per side.


----------

